# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Los Angeles Clippers 9:30PM CST WGN FXW2



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#CF0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.clippers.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/lac_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/lac/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Clippers.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(21 - 28) (11 - 15 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #CF0000">Los Angeles Clippers(30 - 18) (17 - 7 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.staplescenter.com/"><img src="http://basketball.ballparks.com/NBA/LosAngelesClippers/newfront.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.staplescenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Staples Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Los Angeles, CA, February 12	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Los Angeles Clippers 9:30PM CST WGN FXW2</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #CF0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sam_cassell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_sam_cassell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sam_cassell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sam Cassell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Florida State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/cuttino_mobley" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/clippers/mobley_140_050803.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/cuttino_mobley"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Cuttino Mobley<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Rhode Island</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quinton_ross" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_quinton_ross.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quinton_ross"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Quinton Ross<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 6'' - Southern Methodist</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_elton_brand.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Elton Brand<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_kaman" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_kaman.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_kaman"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Kaman<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Central Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #CF0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_singleton" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_james_singleton.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_singleton"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">James Singleton<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 8'' - Murray State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_wilcox" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_wilcox.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_wilcox"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Wilcox<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PC - 6' 10'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shaun_livingston" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shaun_livingston.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shaun_livingston"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shaun Livingston<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 7'' - Peoria Central HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/daniel_ewing" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_daniel_ewing.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/daniel_ewing"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Daniel Ewing<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I see "Image hosted by tripod" below the red text at the top.

No excuses.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I see "Image hosted by tripod" below the red text at the top.
> 
> No excuses.


LOL, thanks....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The "No Excuses" wasn't directed at you, it was my comment about the game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The "No Excuses" wasn't directed at you, it was my comment about the game.


I just need a few years to develop my game thread game, then i'll be a star!

I hope this new image is able to be served.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I just need a few years to develop my game thread game, then i'll be a star!
> 
> I hope this new image is able to be served.


It works


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

When will Skiles start Songaila over Othella?

I predict another loss tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

clips play caller matt pinto on the game tonight:




> Although Chicago drags a 21-28 record into this game, it's a very capable outfit because it's well coached (by task-master Scott Skiles), plays pretty solid defense and has offensive weapons on the perimeter that are very dangerous.
> 
> This is the finale of a season-long seven game, 14 day road trip for the Bulls which will either call forth a full boar effort to the wire or feature a beaten down club that's ready to get on the plane and head home. Knowing the demands of Scott Skiles and the fact that Chicago was embarrassed in it's last outing Thursday night in Sacramento (falling 98-80 to the Kings) I would expect the former and an all-out energized performance from this Clippers foe. The Bulls trio of young guards Kirk Hinrich (14.4ppg, 6.4apg), Ben Gordon (16ppg) and Chris Duhon (9ppg, 5.5apg) are all athletic, gritty and legit from three point range. In fact, Chicago knocks down 39% of it's long rangers as a team which puts tremendous stress on opposing defenses. Chicago comes off the bench with the league's most accurate three point shooter in Andres Nocioni (45% beyond the arc), scrappy 6-8 offensive rebounder and underrated scorer Darius Songaila and Duhon to comprise the NBA's highest scoring reserve corps.
> 
> Inside, the Bulls aren't as impressive with 6-9 Othella Harrington starting at center, but their forward tandem of Luol Deng (13ppg, 6rpg) and former Dominguez High stand-out Tyson Chandler (9rpg) can create havoc. This is a young, feisty squad that posted the East's third best regular season record a season ago (47-35) and has the personnel to give the Clippers a run for their money from start to finish in this game. L.A. will lean on the Brand-Chris Kaman duo on the interior to gain a quick edge in the paint and on the boards, but must get solid back court contributions from Cassell, Mobley, Shaun Livingston and Daniel Ewing in order to gain the upper hand as the night unfolds.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

You know EXACTLY who we need right now? Elton Brand. :curse:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> You know EXACTLY who we need right now? Elton Brand. :curse:


Now that we're losing again, I hear a lot of this. Lots of people talking about Elton Brand.

And, yah, I agree. Elton is a great player and would fit in very well on the team.

But, the only success we had since MJ was last season (and a burst in 2002-2003), when Elton Brand was not a Bull.

That team was led on the court by Chandler, Hinrich, Curry, Duhon, Deng and Gordon and with some brilliant coaching from Skiles. 47 wins. 3rd best record in the east.

Now that we're losing again, I hear people once again talking about Elton Brand all the time.

Perhaps we should try to figure out why we were winning last season and try to get back to that kind of play... not the horrible years when Brand was a Bull.

This isn't meant to rebut your point Killer, since I agree, we could use Elton Brand on the Bulls.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the difference is last year Gordon came off the bench and took a bunch of shots in a flurry, instead of getting tired going into the 4th he was completely energized.

But I don't watch bulls games so I don't know what's going on.

Anyway, who'd have thought that the Clippers, for not re-signing players, are the best at pulling off trades.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

has anyone got a radio link up for a person to listen to the game down under in australia


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chandler looks pretty good clean-shaven.

Othella throwing up junk early.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Kirk's gonna bring it tonight. Nails a three.

We need to get the ball in Ben's hands as often as possible.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Chandler looks pretty good clean-shaven.
> 
> Othella throwing up junk early.


his mamma probably finally knocked some sense into him and told him to get that beehive off his chin... or else she was gonna give him a good spanking or at least not allow him any o' that famous bbq chicken she makes so that he can gain some weight


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Does anyone have a free audio link for the game?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Red Kerr: "He's not a finesseful player."

Dear god...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

audio link-
http://stream2.oglecom.com/wrhl.asx


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls really need to get another guard. I don't want to see Pargo in the first quarter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk gets it going and then gets called for a BS 2nd foul. T on him, T on Skiles. Pargo in.

Deng and Ben need to touch the ball all the time, every time. Sexy time!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

sidenote: I have no idea who Stinky Fryer is, but it's the perfect name for some old-time stand-up comedian from the 50s or something.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Red Kerr: "He's not a finesseful player."
> 
> Dear god...



Dear God, whats the picture of your avatar?


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

OZIBULL what location do you live in Australia


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Did I miss something or doesn't Duhon normally come of the bench before Pargo?

Injuried? on the blocks?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk gets it going and then gets called for a BS 2nd foul. T on him, T on Skiles. Pargo in.


Only the Bulls would get whistled for a foul for getting shoved to the ground, as Kirk was there.

Great 1st for Pargo though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Trade?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Why hasn't Duhon played? Is he hurt? Pargo got in ahead of him, and I'm just curious about why he might not be playing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ha. Bill Wennington thinks a burger eating contest is hilarious...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

darlets said:


> Did I miss something or doesn't Duhon normally come of the bench before Pargo?
> 
> Injuried? on the blocks?


Injured. It was announced before the game that his thigh problem will keep him out tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> Did I miss something or doesn't Duhon normally come of the bench before Pargo?
> 
> Injuried? on the blocks?


 thigh bruise


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Injured. It was announced before the game that his thigh problem will keep him out tonight.


Thanks


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dude, Joseus, wear a Clips jersey for the love of Chuck Norris.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It would be a miracle if this team ever looked half way decent with Ben on the bench.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Dude, Joseus, wear a Clips jersey for the love of Chuck Norris.


 I'm wearing the Chandler. Yikes...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't believe Ben's not on the floor after the timeout. We look incapable of even getting a decent shot off w/o him on the court.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Bulls regularly get abused by the officials. They're like the Seahawks except for 82 games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Our best offense is Ben at least considering a shot at least every time he catches the ball.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls going big with Nocioni, Deng and Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game looks pretty hopeless to me


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is tyson on the bench?
Partied to hard in LA?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

4 assists for Ben.

Makes a bad pass as I type that :sigh:

41-37 Clippers


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Sweetney runs hard and gets the and one. Gordon with the good pass leading the break. It's interesting to see Gordon run the point.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Is tyson on the bench?
> Partied to hard in LA?


 Tyson is on the floor. He looks like Dalibor Bagaric though.

Sweetney running the floor? Amazing!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> 4 assists for Ben.
> 
> Makes a bad pass as I type that :sigh:
> 
> 41-37 Clippers


 What kind of pass was that? honestly. Not even close.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Cat's getting a bald spot.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How does Elton have 15 pts already? I can't recall him scoring except on that one play and a couple of jumpers.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's only got 2 fouls. Y take him out? Especially given how we play w/o him.

45-39 Clippers


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Other than instant 3 point shooting, pargo is useless. He is a turnover and defensive nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> What kind of pass was that? honestly. Not even close.


Yeah, well, Pargo was not to be outdone...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nocioni game is just awesome. big fan. Tyson head looks funny lol


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats with Sweetney airballs, he already have a couple


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

o Shaun miss the lay up and fould Jannero hehehe


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Chapu es genial !!!

U gotta love Nocioni...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brand and Sweetney standing next to each other is pretty telling.

Tyson looks stupid bald.

Shaun Livingston's got some impressive skills


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Mr. Jannero "Clutch" Pargo hehehe


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce and Pargo the last 3 mins. of the half :laugh:

10-0 Bulls run to end the qtr.

51-50 Bulls


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pargo is what he is. If he's hot he can be a huge boost. If not he's useless. He's a great 5th guard and a decent 4th guard.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Brand and Sweetney standing next to each other is pretty telling.
> 
> Tyson looks stupid bald.
> 
> Shaun Livingston's got some impressive skills


1.- Agree, Its not even funny
2.- Thats funny :laugh:
3.- Yeah His size and ability to go to the basket is impressive


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

The one player who we pay the most on our team is the one player who has not scored on our team in the half :curse:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Brand in his way to 30 point game... 16 so far


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

We're getting slaughtered at the FT line, as usual. 

It's really messed up that we have 21 field goals while they have 17, 3-6 from the arc while they are 0-8, yet it's a one point game.

This game so far just confirms my conclusion about this team's weakness from a few weeks ago: we're seriously losing these games at the free throw line.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I kept asking for this big lineup with Nocioni and Deng at the 2 and 3, but I finally gave up on Skiles ever using it.

Thanks for finally doing it, genius- that lineup got us back in the game, and that was with Gordon and then Pargo running the point. 

And with Sweets at the 4, when Songaila would be the much better fit with the big 2/3 combo. If we gets Sweets out of the way, Deng could have been posting up Livingston at will.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Pargo is what he is. If he's hot he can be a huge boost. If not he's useless. He's a great 5th guard and a decent 4th guard.


Yep.

Alot of our bench is really good for their position. Duhon and Nocino would have to be amongst the best bench PG and SF in the league. Songalia can play.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Also, Chandler's gotten the 2nd-most minutes of anyone on the roster. He has 0 points and 2 rebounds. He is being outrebounded by Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Cuttino Mobley, Shaun Livingston, etc.

Someone tell me why this guy isn't most fired up to play back in his hometown.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I kept asking for this big lineup with Nocioni and Deng at the 2 and 3, but I finally gave up on Skiles ever using it.
> 
> Thanks for finally doing it, genius- that lineup got us back in the game, and that was with Gordon and then Pargo running the point.
> 
> And with Sweets at the 4, when Songaila would be the much better fit with the big 2/3 combo. If we gets Sweets out of the way, Deng could have been posting up Livingston at will.


Nice observation, thanks. It's this type of stuff that I never get to see until I download the torrent later.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng with 8p/5r/4a

O.K, yeah I know, his not a point forward but I can dream can't I.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng with a really nice feed to Harrington who misses.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Another good pass by Deng. Perhaps he took the criticism about being selfish to heart.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Wennington said hinrich just missed gordon who was wide open on the last play before committing a foul! Why does kirk force so much shots up


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

lots of Dukies on the floor tonight. We should have put them away when LA couldn't hit a shot. We missed too many easy open ones.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Deng's line tonight: 12 pts(5-9 FG), 8 rebs, 5 assists and some really solid D*. Good to see him FINALLY having a good game.

69-62 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC's been EVERYWHERE on D this qtr! We look like a different team when he's this active.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> TC's been EVERYWHERE on D this qtr! We look like a different team when he's this active.


Agreed. He's the Bulls most important player IMO.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> *Deng's line tonight: 12 pts(5-9 FG), 8 rebs, 5 assists and some really solid D*. Good to see him FINALLY having a good game.
> 
> 69-62 Bulls


Gordon, Chandler and Nocinio have all been helping out on the playoff push train, but we need Deng and Hinrich to play well too.

I may be delussional, but I'm still hoping for the five of them to play well for the rest of the season and get it done.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Livi with some range


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Kaman just cut your hair. U are losing it every game hehehe


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Chris Kaman just got away with the most blatant behind the back push to get the off. rebound. These refs SUCK!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once every month Pargo pulls off a game like this where he can't miss from outside.

Noce I guess is jealous and continues to jack up one stupid shot after another


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

76-67 Bulls up end of the 3rd Q


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Sweetney abuses Wilcox on the baseline. Blocks Brand.

Deng with an acrobatic finish.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a move by Deng there . His best game in a LONG while.

Our D has been nothing short of fantastic this 2nd half. We're contesting everything and boxing out every trip down the floor.

79-71 Bulls


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Classic Pargo. Brings it up, calls a play, waits for it to develop, and instead of passing to the open man, takes the shot himself with a guy in his face. I still love the guy though.

Sweets needs to learn to do one of two things: a) make the shot in the first place, or b) make the resulting FTs. He has real nice post moves and gets to the line but can't finish.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Elton in his best shape... Looks so dominant sometimes... Still Bulls are winning


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was such a HORRIBLE shot by Pargo, but lucky it went in :laugh:

81-73 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bulls seem to be doing very well.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GOD Kirk :curse:. He had a couple of good games to start off this road trip but since then :sigh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Pargo first a nice crossover and then an awful shot


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls need a TO.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

does singleton own us or what?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk with the nice ball off the glass.

Sweetney's tooth was knocked out. ewww Fred is touching the tooth.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How the hell do you miss that lay up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler got called for the BS foul.

Oh my goodness. Sometimes I wish Hinrich would dunk. well actually most times.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How many point blank layups have we blown in this game? :curse:

85-79 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AWFUL attempt by Noce, but lucky it went in. It seems like once he makes up his mind to take a shot, he'll throw it up no matter how BAD it is.

87-81 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> How the hell do you miss that lay up.


 quick trivia : Did you know Kirk dunked against the Clippers on a Sunday a few years ago? But the game was blacked out due to ABC national television window?

good jumper by Songaila.

Cassell, that midrange jumper is MONEY.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> quick trivia : Did you know Kirk dunked against the Clippers on a Sunday a few years ago? But the game was blacked out due to ABC national television window?
> 
> good jumper by Songaila.
> 
> Cassell, that midrange jumper is MONEY.


Didn't he dunk on Big Z against the Cavs before too?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney looks like some heavyweight fighter. Riddick Bowe maybe


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's so damn frustrating to see how many of Ben's attempts go in and out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a lot of Gordon threes that haven't fallen through


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok that was the ugliest shot I've ever seen.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BIG layup by Kirk. We needed that.

Up 6


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk just taking over. what's the difference? they are going in. 

ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Kirk doing fine. !!!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe Hinrich should just drive to his left every possession from here on out.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich is maddeningly inconsistant. Right now he's playing like Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 straight tough looking layups by Kirk :laugh:. He's turned into Steve Nash all of a sudden.

93-85 Bulls with 2:34 left


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

the cap'n's going tony parker on they ***

they're playing with great energy


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben drives left, falls down (little if any contact), ball out of bounds to LA. Timeout.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> quick trivia : Did you know Kirk dunked against the Clippers on a Sunday a few years ago? But the game was blacked out due to ABC national television window?


I was at the game where he dunked half over LeBron. I believe it was the first of his pro career. He's done it in college before.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, work the clock now...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

At times tonite the Bulls defense has been outstanding. It's very good to see this -- particularly at the end of a long road trip. Tyson has become the force he was last year.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich can drive, but can't shoot. Too quick of a shot, I didn't like that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ooh that crazy kirk. layoff the jumper. get to the rim


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What do we have to do to get an over the back call?

Up 6 with 1:13 left.

Timeout Clippers


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Future said:


> Hinrich can drive, but can't shoot. Too quick of a shot, I didn't like that.


WTF! Now Kirk is shooting too quickly with a lead and two minutes left? Ben was doing that on this road trip too. Seriously, what are those two thinking?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't seen someone as white as Wayne Larivee say "you gotta get all up in his grille" since Dan Shulman said it about Adam Morrison...

forget over the back, what can we do to get a call period? did you see brand pushing around songaila coming upcourt?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

From the perimeter, Kirk is either on or off. He's rarely in between.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> I haven't seen someone as white as Wayne Larivee say "you gotta get all up in his grille" since Dan Shulman said it about Adam Morrison...
> 
> forget over the back, what can we do to get a call period? did you see brand pushing around songaila coming upcourt?


Yeah he closelined him pretty bad.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Win or lose the Bulls have played a very good team game against a tough, taller opponent.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> Didn't he dunk on Big Z against the Cavs before too?


 yeah he did. I have the link. I'll dig it up after this game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Defensive lapse by Songaila.... almost a TO by him too.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WORK the damn clock . Kirk once again got in way too quickly into our offense.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd like to see Deng back here. He's had a great game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

When we're up like this with limited time left, whoever is playing point needs to dribble the ball at the top of the key and not make a move to penetrate until 10 seconds are left on the shot clock. 

Kirk, the clock is your friend. Stop fighting it!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC's never heard of a dribble handoff?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh well, at least we took some time off.

Nocioni had a terrific block.. Elton followed up though.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was a great block by Nocioni.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nocioni nice block


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kirk to the line... I hope he doesn't pull a usual and make 1 miss 1.

Makes em both..... 4 pt game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kirk fouled? this late in the game? I don't believe it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk draws foul with 9.4 left.

Makes BOTH free throws!

Up 4!

Clips take timeout.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice water.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> When we're up like this with limited time left, whoever is playing point needs to dribble the ball at the top of the key and not make a move to penetrate until 10 seconds are left on the shot clock.
> 
> Kirk, the clock is your friend. Stop fighting it!


Yes, Kirk did it right that time! Held the ball until it was time to shoot.

First FT good!
Sencond FT good!

Bulls by four!

Time out Clips. 9.4 left.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Unless something weird happen this seems a W for the bulls


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Hinrich with cluth free throws  Nice to see!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

if kirk went that strong to the basket on a regular basis..he'd be an all-star


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> When we're up like this with limited time left, whoever is playing point needs to dribble the ball at the top of the key and not make a move to penetrate until 10 seconds are left on the shot clock.


That's exactly what he did. He drove the lane, got fouled, and hit two free throws.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I still hate the way we handled 8 point lead with about 2 minutes to go. We play a million close games and still don't know how to work the clock :sigh:


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

did tonight's jannero game duhon expandable?to trade him for drew g?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The ROY said:


> if kirk went that strong to the basket on a regular basis..he'd be an all-star


I agree... and if he learned how to create contact rather then fade away from contact (and then fall down like he usually does).... he would get more free throw attempts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni fouled. thank you.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Brand is just mauling people. That could have been a flagrant.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce gets fouled as he goes to grab the rebound!

That's game BABY!

What an unexpected victory!

Proud of the way we competed tonight.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hard fould by Brand pure frustration there...

Kirk Player of the GAME !!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Game over. 2-5 on this road trip. Should be different if they stopped blowing leads.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls win! we close this thing out. that's great to see.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> That's exactly what he did. He drove the lane, got fouled, and hit two free throws.


Thank god he got it right when it really, really counted. 

Ugh, can we pull away from anyone at the end as opposed to either escaping with a win or getting overtaken.

Big win. I'll take it anyway. Good job by Kirk taking it to the hoop at the end.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

"I just wanna be aggresive"-Kirk Hinrich... U gotta love him


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Where was the down the stretch clutch performance from MVP-to-be Elton Brand? Oh he put up his usual 25 ppg and 10+ rpg and it doesn't matter because Cassell had an off game which is all matters to whether the Clips win or lose.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's celebrate with Kirk Hinrich's dunk over the Cavaliers!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow. 2-0 with the chandler jersey now. i'm wearing it (well, on game nights) till we lose...


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

My observation for the game was that Clipper players have way too many headbands, armbands, and wristbands.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great win. What a schizophrenic team. I think having Pargo as your 11th man wins you around 2 games a year, which I think is a good deal. Nice to see Hinrich taking it to the rack down the stretch. Solid effort by Deng and its nice to see Chandler consistent on the boards even though, well, yah, Brand is much, much better.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The box score doesn't tell the whole tale. This was another quality game by Chandler. If he keeps performing this well consistently, the Bulls have a good chance to make the playoffs this year.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> My observation for the game was that Clipper players have way too many headbands, armbands, and wristbands.


Bet it reminds you of the 3 Cs days.

Skillz that killz


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Great win. What a schizophrenic team. I think having Pargo as your 11th man wins you around 2 games a year, which I think is a good deal. Nice to see Hinrich taking it to the rack down the stretch. Solid effort by Deng and its nice to see Chandler consistent on the boards even though, well, yah, Brand is much, much better.


Hinrich and Songaila played like they heard of the rip job the Score did on them last night.

KH definately had the juice. Great win.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd be scared as **** if I was walking down a dark alley and ran into Chris Kaman.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Babble-On said:


> I'd be scared as **** if I was walking down a dark alley and ran into Chris Kaman.












Who me?

He doesn't look that bright though, you could probably pull a 'your shoes are untied' or just tie them together and make a run for it.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Who me?
> 
> He doesn't look that bright though, you could probably pull a 'your shoes are untied' or just tie them together and make a run for it.


or a "hey, behind you! i'm open!" that always works.

i should coordinate all-star weekend. I would have a contest between elton brand and marcus camby to see who could go over the back more times in a 45-second span. There would be some big white guy under the basket, a machine or D-wade could just fire up bricks, and we could see which one could go over the back more. don't tell me that wouldn't sell.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

giantkiller7 said:


> or a "hey, behind you! i'm open!" that always works.
> 
> i should coordinate all-star weekend. I would have a contest between elton brand and marcus camby to see who could go over the back more times in a 45-second span. There would be some big white guy under the basket, a machine or D-wade could just fire up bricks, and we could see which one could go over the back more. don't tell me that wouldn't sell.


How about a donut-eating contest between Sweets and Derrick Coleman? A dunk contest between Earl Boykins and some random guy pulled out of the stands? A "who can get called for more fouls for being shoved to the ground" contest between...any two Bulls players? A cut your own hair contest between Kaman and Steve Nash? I could do this all day.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ndistops said:


> How about a donut-eating contest between Sweets and Derrick Coleman? A dunk contest between Earl Boykins and some random guy pulled out of the stands? A "who can get called for more fouls for being shoved to the ground" contest between...any two Bulls players? A cut your own hair contest between Kaman and Steve Nash? I could do this all day.


You could put the entire Wizards, Pistons, and Spurs teams in the same room and see who could fill a bucket of tears faster.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

How about any 5 Knicks and 5 mannequins each try to defend a team of high school girls to see who gets a stop first?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Who me?
> 
> He doesn't look that bright though, you could probably pull a 'your shoes are untied' or just tie them together and make a run for it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Caveman #1: "I'll have the roast duck with the mango salsa." 

Caveman #2: "I don't have much of an appetite, thank you."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Beat me to it, DMD!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Beat me to it, DMD!


Tell you what though, I'll take Chris Kaman and his caveman hair. He's rounding into a nice player, and he's an underrated athlete too. Every once in a while, he'll do something you'd never think he had in him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls mistake was in trading Brand instead of acquiring Sam Cassell.

Drat.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

bullsville said:


> How about any 5 Knicks and 5 mannequins each try to defend a team of high school girls to see who gets a stop first?


No, that would take too long.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Tell you what though, I'll take Chris Kaman and his caveman hair. He's rounding into a nice player, and he's an underrated athlete too. Every once in a while, he'll do something you'd never think he had in him.


I know. Kaman's quite a player, and I agree, he's underrated athletically. Not a freak of nature or anything, but I think he's probably one of the most athletic true C's in the league. I remember one game I watched him, he got a rebound, and then took it coast to coast and dunked it. He's a pretty complete player, and I wish we had a center on our team as good as him. (Also, please don't use that last sentence as a catapult into Eddy Curry discussion #458596848384).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights

Postgame comments :









“I was proud of our guys tonight. We played hard from beginning to end. We were very active, and our defense was solid.”

“Right before the half they had us at nine (point lead for the Clippers) and had us on the ropes, but we came out of it with the lead. I thought Jannero came up big for us tonight, but we were all there from beginning to end battling for the win.”

“Our defense won the game for us tonight. I know Elton (Brand) had big numbers, as he has all year, but we did a nice job of swarming the paint and picking up loose balls and that really got us going.”


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Caveman #1: "I'll have the roast duck with the mango salsa."
> 
> Caveman #2: "I don't have much of an appetite, thank you."


Man... I googled for that pic and couldn't find it, then you two both pop it up. My google must be broken.

I like Kamen a lot... he'd be a nice guy to have but I don't see how we'd have much, if any chance.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Imagine if we somehow got Kamen. Too bad Sterling will sign him, and we got no chance of getting him. Even with a trade.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's sad calling Kaman a nice center when just a generation ago there was Hakeem Olajuwon, Patrick Ewing, David Robinson dominating, with even lesser centers like Brad Dougherty, Kevin Willis, Rik Smits doing their jobs at center lights years better than what Kaman is doing now.


----------

